# Your favorite climbing plants



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm going to be using a Zoo Med cork tile background for an 18x18x24 vivarium. I'm wondering what are some of your favorite climbing or other plants you would recommend for growing on this background. I'm open to anything that will make for a naturalistic background with a minimum of effort. 

I've bookmarked another thread on this topic, but just curious which ones you like best. I've heard pellonia and creeping fig so far, but I'm also open to mosses or plants that grow downwards. The only one I know I don't want is wandering Jew from what I've read about it.

(I've also heard you can use bromeliads for this? But I'm not sure how to plant/attach it to the wall. I'll probably have a couple of shelves though.)

Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## toadstoool (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi there here are some good ones creeping fig(i like the oak leaf the best)creeping jenny or charlie, hoya serpens, plieas,selaginellas, as far as broms just shove them into the back With a little spagnum moss an bam your done


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Any _Marcgravia sp._ would look really nice back there. 
And I know I say this a lot, but you really can't go wrong with _Philodendron scandens/hederaceum_, don't let anyone convince you it's boring!


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

If you can provide an area with good drainage one of the prettiest climbers I've got so far is Passiflora discophora. Leaves stay pretty small-Marcgravia size at best(right now my one plant looks like a little peperomia). It can grip other plants with its tendrils but as the species name suggests the tendrils end in little suction cups so it can crawl up sheer surfaces as well.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Sammie said:


> Any _Marcgravia sp._ would look really nice back there.
> And I know I say this a lot, but you really can't go wrong with _Philodendron scandens/hederaceum_, don't let anyone convince you it's boring!


I totally agree

Marcgravia is one of my favorite plants, I have yet to kill any of it and it grows steadily in my tanks without taking over. It also looks really cool climbing the background

I agree with _philodendron scandens_. It is not a bit boring! It's hardy and quickly fills in the background. 

John


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Peperomia, small ferns, orchids


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

My favorite is ficus (especially pumila var. minuta and quercifolia). Nothing better than a green background of ficus for my eyes and my frogs!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

My favorite is Begonia elaeagnifolia. It looks/grows a little like a peperomia but has nice white, pink and yellow flowers. Kartuz Greenhouses: Begonia elaeagnifolia


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Any shingler really,but as stated earlier any marcgravia also any Rhaphidophora will shingle beautifully too.I love both of these types.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Monstera Dubia would look great also.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Rhaphidophora shinglers are my favorites, followed by Marcgravia.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Great minds think alike Doug!


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

Doug, has that marc sintenesii grown any for you?


----------



## CakeandIguana (Jun 4, 2014)

Cissus amazonica is a beautiful easy to grow vine thats pretty hard to find. Black jungle has some right now but if you want some you should act fast because it'll probably sell out soon!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

readygrown said:


> Doug, has that marc sintenesii grown any for you?


I find that sintenesii grows slower than my other marcs (at least mine does). My Umbellatta grows twice as fast.


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

It took my sintenesii a very long time to root in, but now is growing, like you said, slowly. Its worth the wait, the color on the new growth is awesome.


----------



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey, thanks everyone for the ideas! I'm going to be getting one of those bundles of plants for dart frog vivs, but I might want more or different climbers. Bookmarked this link.


----------

